# 1962 Starcraft Explorer TR15 Microskiff Build!!!!



## zachbrown93 (Dec 31, 2013)

If I do have to replace the transom which am pretty sure i am going to, maybe even stringers I am very unsure of what kin of fiber glasses to use. I know of fiberglass mat and of roven , and also know decks need about 6-8oz of mat but do they still need roven on top here is a idea of how I think a transom is done let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I just rebuilt a river hawk b60 in Chattanooga. Where are you?


----------



## zachbrown93 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im up in Cookeville Tn about a 1/30 from nashville and 1/45 from knoxville. I got family in Dayton, TN pretty close to Chatt


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I do not think you need fiberglass in between the two layers of marine ply but it wont hurt.  I sealed both front and back pieces of my transom  first, sanded them, then sandwiched them together using epoxy.  Only cut out the interior skin of your transom and leave the rear skin fully intact.  Then filet your transom using thickened epoxy.  Then glass it in using 8 inch wide tabs of glass.  I used 1708 fiberglass.  I then covered the wood with 2 layers of 1708.  My transom feels like it could hold a ton, very solid.   Here is my build if it helps at all.                                  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1378691948     I am very much an armature but learning everyday.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

check what this guy did with an old Explorer.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=print;num=1343616583


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Zbrow that beast is too cool...google the closest divinycell  dealer and see if it is worth it to build it out of core . It is as easy as wood and will not rot ...PM me and I'll help you all I can ....Even though you get your corn from a jar


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Advanced plastics is headquartered in Nashville. I get divinylcell from them regularly. Plenty of glass and ester resins also.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> check what this guy did with an old Explorer.
> 
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=print;num=1343616583


wow that is nice.


----------



## zachbrown93 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks a ton guys lots of help seems to be out there just got to ask . That is micro nuts build and actually my inspiration on this build a few differences though. And are guys talking about divinycell for the transom or bulk heads decks etc.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome project! I love anything vintage/DIY. I converted an old '59 tin boat into a tiller skiff thingy running a '66 20hp Johnson and she works like a charm. Good luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Enelson (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice choice Zbrow! Yes. The pics below are of my Explorer that I restored from the inside out down to stringers. A fun project and love the boat. The wide gunnel cap sold me and the beam will give you a lot of options to fit her out to meet your needs. I fished the hell out of it last summer. Only additions since my refit have been Lenco tabs which were necessary with the Johnson 50hp seahorse I hung on the transom. She will get a poling platform this spring.
Good luck and have fun.
Midwest Micronut


----------



## Enelson (Jul 20, 2012)

My explorer hard at work....
MM


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

zachbrown93 said:


> I would like to introduce my self first before you guys get any photos.  My name is Zach I am originally from Key West Florida born and raised. I then was moved to Tennessee and that is where I currently reside. Yes, I am gonna build a skiff in Tennessee. So who knows maybe I can bring the Microskiff bug to ol Rockytop.
> 
> Now back to the boat, I have a 1967 Starcraft Explorer TR15. For those who dont know what kind of boat it is, it's a trihull fiberglass perfect for the type of lakes we have around here. Who knows maybe even taking it farther down south oneday!!! I have a ton of plans for the boat and have actually seen the 67 explorer that Micronut has redone and have gotten a ton of ides from his, (hope he doesnt mind).
> 
> ...


I, just wanted to let you know, that I have this boat, still do, it was my first boat purchased when I was in my 20's. In my 50s now. I did a complete overhaul of the hull. Removed all wood, replaced soaked up rotted wood stringers with vinyl downspout fiber-glassed into place, and a new 3/8" plywood floor with about 1/4 inch of glass over it. The rotted out stern was replaced with about 1 1/4 inch of solid fiberglass layered up about 6-7 layers of roven and mat alternating at a time, until desired thickness was reached. Please do not buy a 50hp for this boat. While the Explorer is rated for a 45hp, 50hp will not do it justice. Mine goes about 32 mph with a Mercury 50hp. It weighs about 150lbs as I recall. I always wanted the 70 hp Merc 2 stroke 4 cyl, same block same weight as my 50hp but with more power, but never picked one up. If you are inexperienced, I would still suggest a two stroke 70 merc. You will be fine if you use a little reason, logic and common sense. I have since picked up a 2 stroke 115 hp "Tower of Power", and the boat handles it fine. It handles the motor so well, it is amazing. Many times, have loaded Myself, the wife and my son and another couple, and skimmed across a lake at approx 60 mph. It even drives very nice over a light chop. I work on the water, and have used this boat day in and day out to sail about 3-4 miles one way, often in a heavy chop, to dig clams. If you are careful, and use common sense, it is a reasonably safe set up. The biggest down fall, in my case, is that I did not replace the splash well at the transom. Because of that, I do fear getting "stern to", tangled in a lobster trap, tide running and wind blowing. I do suggest replacing that splash well, should you replace the stern. If I get a minute, I will try to round up some pictures of the boat. Especially if I receive requests. jim


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

View attachment 1389


Jim Lenfest said:


> I, just wanted to let you know, that I have this boat, still do, it was my first boat purchased when I was in my 20's. In my 50s now. I did a complete overhaul of the hull. Removed all wood, replaced soaked up rotted wood stringers with vinyl downspout fiber-glassed into place, and a new 3/8" plywood floor with about 1/4 inch of glass over it. The rotted out stern was replaced with about 1 1/4 inch of solid fiberglass layered up about 6-7 layers of roven and mat alternating at a time, until desired thickness was reached. Please do not buy a 50hp for this boat. While the Explorer is rated for a 45hp, 50hp will not do it justice. Mine goes about 32 mph with a Mercury 50hp. It weighs about 150lbs as I recall. I always wanted the 70 hp Merc 2 stroke 4 cyl, same block same weight as my 50hp but with more power, but never picked one up. If you are inexperienced, I would still suggest a two stroke 70 merc. You will be fine if you use a little reason, logic and common sense. I have since picked up a 2 stroke 115 hp "Tower of Power", and the boat handles it fine. It handles the motor so well, it is amazing. Many times, have loaded Myself, the wife and my son and another couple, and skimmed across a lake at approx 60 mph. It even drives very nice over a light chop. I work on the water, and have used this boat day in and day out to sail about 3-4 miles one way, often in a heavy chop, to dig clams. If you are careful, and use common sense, it is a reasonably safe set up. The biggest down fall, in my case, is that I did not replace the splash well at the transom. Because of that, I do fear getting "stern to", tangled in a lobster trap, tide running and wind blowing. I do suggest replacing that splash well, should you replace the stern. If I get a minute, I will try to round up some pictures of the boat. Especially if I receive requests. jim


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

View attachment 1390


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> View attachment 1390


People can enlarge this photo to see that the motor says 90hp, but it is a 115hp, with a 90hp trim on it. The two motors are identical except for the timing and carburetor jets. I picked up a blown 90hp like new, and replaced my old faded and scratched 115hp covers. The new Merc dealer in town, said the 90hp may have had some intake and exhaust porting differences in the block as well. However, the original dealer said that he looked up all the replacement parts on his microfiche, no computers back then lol, and the only parts with a different part number were the carbs. He also noted that the timing was slightly retarded on the 90hp. In 1983, He even told us we could buy the 90hp and he could replace the jets and change the timing and we would have a 115hp for less money. However, neither he nor Mercury would honor the warranty. Dad chose to pay the extra and get the warranty and actual 115hp. We did save $500 for buying it with no power trim. I added that many years later. I believe at that time, he paid about $3500 and could have bought it for $4000 new, with the power trim.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

10 bucks says the OP sold this boat without making the first cut or grind.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

erikb85 said:


> 10 bucks says the OP sold this boat without making the first cut or grind.


Yeah, you are probably correct, or it is sitting out back full of leaves like many of my projects. On another note, a friend had a Checkmate with the same power: a boat supposedly designed to be fast, and this Starcraft will handle better with the same big power. His boat would jump from side to side every time they would got near wide open throttle. I have never had this Starcraft explorer do that. Just cram her wide open, then trim the motor out till she starts to porpoise, then trim it back slowly till it stops. I think with a set of trim tabs, that would even stop. Just never got around to making any.


----------



## Irishtimes84 (Aug 15, 2020)

I have this exact boat I can’t believe my eyes 



http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=print;num=1343616583


[/QUOTE]


----------

